# Other Pythons > Morelia >  CHE vs UTH

## KKM

Which is better for my juvenile coastal carpet? Ive had him in a small tub for a few months and have decided to move him into a 10g terrarium (temporarily, of course) so I can see him better. Ive found that hes out on the branches in his current setup about half the time and I presume will spend even more time climbing with the additional height/decor in a new enclosure. Should I continue with a UTH or switch to a CHE? What are the advantages/disadvantages? I have both already and am thinking that perhaps the CHE will encourage him to be out basking more... is that a thing? I have a fluorescent bulb too but given that theyre nocturnal I figured the other two options were better. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## Craiga 01453

You'll likely need both, but perhaps not this time of year if it's warm where you live. 

UTHs are designed solely to provide a hot spot to aid in digestion and create a temp gradient.

The CHE would be to raise ambient temps.

----------

_dakski_ (09-01-2019)

----------


## WhiskeyTim

I use both but not at the same time. Mine is set up to run the CHE during my day time hours for a basking spot of 92 ish, which heats most of the cage in the 90s near the basking area  cage below that is about 87 avg. the cool end gets down to 77 at the far wall. At night the CHE is off and I run a UTH at 85 if they want to use it but they don't seem to. I work nights so on my nights off I like to peek in and see whats going on, and I really never see any of my carpets sitting on or near the UTH. My ambient temps at night get pretty low mid 70s. from the people ive talked to and what mine do they don't mind the temp drop. Mine are all coastals so don't know if that matters.

----------


## dakski

I use a RHP and an UTH for my carpet, Yafe. 

The branches under the basking spot get about 90-92F and hot spot on the ground is about 88-89F. I would say 85% of the time he wants warmth he uses the branches and not the hide over the hot spot. When he wants a lower temp (and I have a gradient) he is usually in one of the hides on the cooler (not cold) spots off the tank. 

If you are using a CHE, does that imply a glass tank?

If so, be careful. Carpets are prone to RI's and humidity is very important for them. Glass tanks make it difficult and CHE's dry the air more than an RHP. 

Depending on species, on would say 55% is a minimum average. I try to keep Yafe between 60-65% and up in sheds. He is part IJ and part Darwin. He came to me with an RI, a brutal one, as fedex lost his package. Took a long time and a lot of money and dedication to get him back. 

Anyway, both make sense, but keep the basking spot higher than the UTH so he is inclined to bask and be in the branches.

----------

